# [SOLVED] [OT] SSH-Problem

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem Handy Android 6 installiert.

Dort läuft ein ssh Server.

Verbinde ich mich nun von Rechner1 (Gentoo) auf das Handy läuft alles durch.

Rechner2 (NAS/Arch) klappt nicht:

```
[14:47:19]|[root@nas]|~$ssh -vvv root@192.168.1.34

OpenSSH_6.4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0

debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.34 [192.168.1.34] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 0/0

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/root/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rsa type 1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_ecdsa type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.4

debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_6.8

debug1: match: OpenSSH_6.8 pat OpenSSH*

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "192.168.1.34" from file "/root/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 0 keys

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v00@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521,ssh-rsa,ssh-dss

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-ctr hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com none

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-ctr hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com none

debug1: sending SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_INIT

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY
```

Im Internet finde ich nur Tipps, die besagen, dass man MTU ändern muss.

Interessanterweise ging es vorher (mit Android 5.x) ohne Probleme...

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## toralf

Hhm, vllt. ist der ssh server auf dem Arch einfach zu alt : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.4 
> ```
> ...

  ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Arch-Server dient aber als Client...

Und vorher mit Android 5.x ging es ja auch.

Mal schauen, ob ein Update was bringt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein Update von dem SSH Server auf Arch hat es gelöst.

Danke für den Tip!

----------

